# My 2008 Halloween Party last night pics...



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Halloween...


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Love the pictures liuoliveia! Your costume is awesome and I just love your contacts, and those cupcakes look so yummy. Oh and the skull lawn stakes are wicked!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Mmm cuuuuupcakes - I'll take two...trays. Looks like it was a good time (oh, and that creepy clown in the window? Yeah, I'm gonna have nightmares - *ack*, well done!)


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks... my cupcakes came out very well everybody liked them... About the clown , its Big Scream TV ... I tried it this year and loved it...Thanks for the comments!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice decorations. Everyone looks great! Your costume is wonderful -- love the contacts! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Your party looks like it was a blast. I love to see everyone dressed for the occasion. I like your cupcake stand too - is it made out of styrofoam? I like your contacts too. Nicely done.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures! looks like everyone had a fun time....love the costumes and decorations!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Everything looks yummy! Great stand for your cupcakes. Did you make that? Your costume and contacts are fabulous! I have the same contacts and they're my favorite - gives kids nightmares....and a few adults! Wonderful job!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Everything and everyone looked fabulous!! That cupcake stand is to die for...did you make that?? Your costume looked awesome, and the contacts are delightfully creepy. Excellent decor, as well!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pics and wonderful costumes!
Looks like a great time was had!

MsM


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I got Big Scream TV last year and never got it to work. Did you buy a plexiglass from Home Depot for it? 

I absolutely LOVE your cupcake stand - it looks amazing! 

Looks like you had a great party - love your costume and everyone else's too. : )


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

As everyone's said, LOVE the cupcake stand. Looks great.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks....All


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks great. I want a cupcake now


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I also love the cupcake stand! If you made that could you give us a tutorial? The party looks like it was a blast!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree....cool cupcake stand


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

I just found your cupcake stand tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

That cupcake tray is to die for, what a great idea! The party looks like it was a blast - way to go girl!


----------

